# 322 issues



## JohnG3

I did a search for this problem and after 120 of 203 posts, didn't find anything that addressed this problem close enough to sound like it would work. 

Just bought a 322 for the RV from a private party and spoke with Dish CS and all is well with them and the receiver. Have an upgraded purple smart card. I'm using a Dish 500 antenna with DishPro+ LNB. Several problems during initial set up but after purchase of the Dish CS recommended diplexer and triplexer I have the 322 set up as the 722DVR at home. All is not well. Can only find satellite 110 in the RV. Will not download information even with a signal strength of 82. Never could get 119. Check switch would show the 110 connected and per Dish CS the check switch tests showed all wiring is good. 

Brought the receiver home and using the 322 triplexer, hooked it up to the 722 cable in (there is a diplexer in the line). Found 119, no 110. Went to the download current software screen and an hour later no change (no progess line). Checked point satellite screen and, no 119 but good signal for 110. 

Have a single TV HD receiver in the living room and no diplexer. Will try it with that TV next. Any ideas?


----------



## gtal98

OK, there should be no diplexer between the triplexer and the wall, just one or the other. (A triplexer is just a diplexer and a separator combined into one). Try running a check switch again like that. 

What type of satellite system is in your RV? I ask because all of the in-motion systems I have seen do not support dual tuner receivers because they only pick up one satellite at a time and chances are both TVs won't be watching channels from the same sat.

To really use a dual tuner in an RV you'll need a DP+ dish (500 or 1000.2) and a tripod to set up wherever you park.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

JohnG3,

You stated in your post that you have a Dish 500 with a DP Plus LNB. Have you tried to fine tune your dish alignment. You said you have signal on the 119 but not the 110. Are you sure both LNBs are good? Here is a link where you can find the elevation and azimuth for your location: http://www.dishpointer.com/

If you are using 1 cable from the dish to the receiver, you should have a separator to split the signal from the 1 cable to Sat 1 and Sat 2. Please let me know if you need additional help. Thanks.


----------



## JohnG3

Thanks for the help. I have a Dish 500 with DishPro Plus antenna in the RV. First calls to DishCS said I needed the diplexer, second call said I also needed the triplexer. One line into trailer and am trying to not have to run a second line. 

I connected the 322 with triplexer to the same antenna feed for the 211 box in the living room (straight run from the box to the antenna). Got the 119 sat so tried to download the software. After an hour, still no progress bar. Checked the sat finder screen and only had the 110 sat. I'm thinking that because the home system is HD (not the Dish 500 antenna) that may have buggered up the attempt. 

Last time I was a the RV I hooked all systems up and could only find the 110 sat. Finally bought a better sat finder (Tracker Light) and have high hopes that I can get both sats. Will try it next week when I have time to go out and hook things up. 

Ray: The time I had both birds for a short time was on the home system which works great and was installed by a Dish Technician that I feel was very competent and did a great job. I didn't think I could improve on his antenna tuning. I recently received my Track Light satellite finder and hooked it up to the living room input cable and had a 80+ signal strength readings on both birds. 


If all fails I'll just get a single TV receiver and go with what we had before this attempted upgrade.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

JohnG3,

The only time you will use the diplexer or triplexer is when you back feed your TV 2 using the same cable running from the dish. I noticed in your first post that you connected the coax from the 722 to the 322 and did not get the 110 sat that way either. You may have a bad tuner on the 322. Try moving the cable where you have the satellite on the 322 to the other input and run a check switch to see if it moves to the other input or see which satellites appear in the Installation Summary screen. Please let me know what happens. Thanks.


----------



## JohnG3

Giving up on this idea. Have a 311 and will run that. 

Ray, short of going to a Dish Technician is there any way I can check for a bad tuner?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

JohnG3,

You can plug your coax cable from the dish directly into the Sat ports on the receiver, run a check switch, and see if it shows the 119 or 110 satellite in the Installation Summary screen. Make a note of the summary. Move the coax cable to the other Sat port and run the check switch again to see if the summary information will move to the other port on the Installation Summary screen.

If you are asking about TV 1 and TV 2 ports for the tuner, just connect your TV to TV 1 and see if you get any picture or error message showing the TV and receiver are communicating, then just move the TV to the TV 2 port to see if you get a picture or message. When setting up TV 2, from TV 1 you need to check the Modulator Setup screen (6, 1, 5) for the TV 2 channel out. This is the channel you want your TV 2 set on.

If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## JohnG3

Ray, When I initially set it with all the "plexers" installed, I could get the satellite strength screen on both TVs. Maybe it was with just the triplexer, should have taken notes as I did this. Sometimes TV2 had a good picture, sometimes it didn't. The last trip out I used a sat finder that showed signal strength in the low 80's for both 110 and 119. The screen only showed the 119 after the check switch. Did that checks with and without the diplexer. 

I saw a post from several years ago that showed what looked like three splitters (only using splitter as the devices were not identified in the diagram). One was installed installed with the line from the antenna to one of the connections on the "split" side, the other connection on that side went to TV2and was marked UHF/VHF. The single side went to another "splitter" single side. One on the "split" side went to the UHF/VHF on the receiver the other to the single side of the splitter and the "split" sides went to the Dish 1 and 2 connections. 

Thank you for all your help, this has been driving me nuts.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

I'm glad to help. When you back feed the TV 2 connection via the coax coming from the dish, you use the diplexer, as you have describe. A separator is used closest to the receiver connecting SAT 1 and SAT 2. The In from the separator goes to the SAT on the diplexer. TV 2 from the receiver goes to the UHF/VHF on the diplexer. There should be a second diplexer located somewhere between the receiver, dish, and TV 2. The input from the first diplexer goes to the input on the second diplexer. The coax from the dish goes on the SAT of the diplexer closest to the dish. TV 2 coax goes to the UHF/VHF on the same diplexer. If you aren't getting a quality picture on TV 2, check your connections at all points making sure they are all hand tight. You could also have a bad diplexer. If you would PM your email address to me, I can send you a diagram. Thanks.


----------



## JohnG3

Ray, needed one more post to send a PM. The tally was 4. This makes 5 so will try again.


----------

